
Google Fiber Is Moving Ahead Again in a New City - MilnerRoute
http://fortune.com/2017/04/28/google-fiber-louisville/
======
nnf
This is great news. I have Google Fiber at home, and I've never had a speed
test yield less than 940 Mbps up and down. Compared to Comcast, which was
giving us "250" (read: "25") Mbps and had connectivity and uptime problems,
Google Fiber is consistently fast and available. There was one afternoon early
on where it was down for a couple hours (construction related), but we've had
no problems since.

I hope they continue expanding to new cities so the other player(s) there are
forced to compete.

------
makecheck
I still remember how Time Warner miraculously discovered another 100 Mbps
practically the day after Google Fiber announced that it was moving in. And
TWC had the audacity to pitch it like some kind of gift, like they were making
this great investment in their customers and upgrading them “for the same
monthly rate”. Oh what crap they unleashed: the happy commercials, all the
great things they were doing for customers, as if it wasn’t _completely
obvious_ that the _only_ reason any of it existed was the threat from a real
competitor.

~~~
thatwebdude
Yeah, we saw doubling of speeds. 50/100/150 all got automatically upgraded to
100, 150, and 300mb/s.

Then when Spectrum bought them out the mid tier disappeared; oh, and prices
went up.

------
thatwebdude
I really wish it was easier to roll your own. I'd be more interested in a
local co-op that forced competitive pricing and services, forced speed
upgrades and allowed more choices.

Across the US, even in major cities, most residences don't actually have a
"choice" in their provider.

Something I recently learned when one of our renters tried to get Satellite
services in a heavily-wooded area.

------
Network2020
Hmmm. Good luck to Google, for the current ISP's are absolutely ridiculous. I
think that maybe telephone poles should be owned by the state/city/county and
ISP's should just pay a fee to the city to use them. The govt can raise money
to pay for the poles through taxes or municipal bonds. This way competition
can't be blocked out of using basic infrastructure.

~~~
cercatrova
Ah title II for the Internet. Too bad the FCC will take it away with this
administration

~~~
seanp2k2
But hey, at least ISPs won't be stifled from innovating anymore! Can't wait to
see all of the marvelous innovations which wouldn't be possible for them to
bring us if they were just a dumb pipe. Just think of all the jobs they'll
create too!

------
amorphid
I hope they come to my neighborhood in San Francisco. I recently tried the
wireless internet provider that was just set up in my building. It is so
janky, I can't sign up for recurring billing. I literally have to sign up
again every month. When I called the guy who runs it, he said his payment
gateway doesn't support recurring payments. Sigh.

~~~
kqr2
Maybe sonic.net fiber is available in your neighborhood.

[https://www.sonic.com/gigabit](https://www.sonic.com/gigabit)

~~~
amorphid
Thanks for the suggestion. Just checked. It's not.

